# 8 & 9 string on tuxguitar tab plus tuning



## alchybear (Oct 14, 2014)

Pretty bad that its still been over 5 years and no release for 8 and 9 string guitars on tux so i decided to figure out at least how to make a pre tab save ready with a selection of tuning.

Need HxD - a free pc app
and any new tux tab starting in 6 string with no tabs in it.



take your new tab and open it with Hxd
it will look just like this 







now you will see OFFSET - HEX - TEXT
go to
OFFSET- 00 01 02 03 - 0C
0000060 00 x xx xx (06)
Change to the umber of strings you plan on tabbing
After changing to the number of strings next is the tuning. 
OFFSET - 00 01 02 03 - 0C OD OE OF 
now its looks like this 00000060 00 xx xx xx - (08) (x1 x2 x3)
00000070 (x4 x5 x6) 18 FF 00

X1X2X3X4X5X6 ARE THE STRING TUNING IN HEX, HERE IS A COMPLETE TEXT.FILE OF THE HEX KEYS FOR ALL TUNINGS. https://mega.co.nz/#!bdoWnbTa!n_GG4nmYfniFsHxwIxRxbtnMT78_GreXypgEBfFCagw

The third OFFSET after your tracks name is for the instrument model that has a few included in the text file for the tunings.
.

now once you know your tunings and strings you will need to Insert paste insert the extra tunings for each string added. 
as you see you only have 6 tunings. starting from left to right its goes from the highest string to the lowest string , gauge tuning and size exmple 10mm-56mm now in hex after you have copied the tuning of your highest string from the hex key from the text. file you want to right click right after the number of strings in hex the hex offset not the text and paste insert not over write and say yes to changing the size. 






This is the tuning for the sting where you paste insert it at when needing more than 7 strings. so if you saved it as a 6 you need to paste write a 7th and 8th string tuning and if 9 a 3rd tuning. you will have to make sure its in order so first is your amount of strings, 08- then the tuning of each string counting from the highest thinnest string. x1 x2 x3 x4 x5 x6 x7 x8 18 ff don't over write offset hex 18 ff. save as or just save your tux tab is ready to be a 8 string or 9 string or maybe even more! 
P.S
Remember you can not set higher than 7 string on the app itself unless you mod it this way.
Remember to save quick and alot to prevent loss
DO NOT DOUBLE CLICK TRACK OR PROPERTIES ,editing properties when your TRACK IS ON A 8 OR HIGHER WILL FREEZE.
you can duplicate tracks
ALSO HERE IS THE DROP F TUNING EXAMPLE FROM 6-9 STRINGS 1 2 3 4 5 6
HEX TUNING NOTES
06 = 6 string DROP F ------------------- 06 37 32 SAME AS BELOW -------------- G4 D4 A#3 F3 C3 F2 
07 = 7 - DROP F FOR 7-------------07 3C 37 34 --------v-------------------- C5 G4 D#4 A#3 F3 C3 F2 
08 = 8 - drop f for 8------------08 41 3C 38 33 2E 29 24 1D ------------F5 C5 G#4 D#4 A#3 F3 C3 F2
09 = 9 - DROP F FOR 9----09 46 41 3D 38 33 2E 29 24 1D------ A#5 F5 C#5 G#4 D#4 A#3 F3 C3 F2


----------



## 7stg (Oct 15, 2014)

You rock!! 

One heck of a first post, welcome.


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 15, 2014)

I really hope tux guitar is updated soon enough big time


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## alchybear (Oct 15, 2014)

7stg said:


> You rock!!
> 
> One heck of a first post, welcome.


Thanks I'm glad its good!


----------



## alchybear (Oct 15, 2014)

coffeeflush said:


> I really hope tux guitar is updated soon enough big time



I actually don't think they are going to update it any more you can not even submit on their forms or sign up for it.


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 16, 2014)

alchybear said:


> I actually don't think they are going to update it any more you can not even submit on their forms or sign up for it.



That is too bad. Its my main go to tool for experimenting with tunings and ideas before doing them properly. I do find it lacking for ERG and other small features. 

too bad its development seems to have halted long term.


----------



## alchybear (Oct 16, 2014)

coffeeflush said:


> That is too bad. Its my main go to tool for experimenting with tunings and ideas before doing them properly. I do find it lacking for ERG and other small features.
> 
> too bad its development seems to have halted long term.



ether way what i have show has help all to be able to experiment with different amount of strings and tunings in a quite simple main tab edit save


----------



## kinkao (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is a new unoffficial release about tuxguitar with tab for 8/9 string . 
You should try to download .

Tuxguitar 1.3 . New feature 8/9 strings guitar tab . | Music Software


----------



## kinkao (Mar 2, 2015)

To download tuxguitar 1.3 you should watch this video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwp_H_C02-A


----------



## alchybear (Oct 15, 2016)

new link for the coding since mega kills links

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y20skokja9gsi8r/TUX tuning coding.txt?dl=0


----------

